# My New 2010 Snow Plowing ATV Video



## bigdoug (Nov 25, 2008)

Just having fun plowing for the 10th time this year...lol

My parking lot is 5000 square feet.
I love to drive in the grass (so as to not back up all the time). I won't do that on a friends property, but on mine It is just to much fun.wesport

Video: 




I need to fix the contact on the Warn winch (2500 model) because my up button keeps failing. Every now and then I go to hit the in button while I am moving quick and when I get to the grass line (SMACK)  I called Honda today and they want $93.00 to fix the rear contact. Maybe I can fix it myself and save some money.

Have any of you dealt with that issue before?

Doug


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice video.

Are you sure it is the contact and not the switch? I'd try to swap the wires around to eliminate the switch first. Just make it so your up button is now the down button. If it has issues going down, its most likely your switch. I'd rather replace a simple switch than the $93.00 contact


----------



## bigdoug (Nov 25, 2008)

BruteForce750;949872 said:


> Nice video.
> 
> Are you sure it is the contact and not the switch? I'd try to swap the wires around to eliminate the switch first. Just make it so your up button is now the down button. If it has issues going down, its most likely your switch. I'd rather replace a simple switch than the $93.00 contact


Let me give that a try. If it is the contact...where would I find it. And is it an easy fix? I don't mind buying the parts to save money.

Buy the way. You can here the clicking sound, click...click...click and then all of the sudden it comes up. It never has a problem with the down (out).

Doug


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm not sure where the contact post will be for you. On mine I installed it under the seat, but the best thing might be to trace the wires either from the battery or from the winch to it. All the main power cables for the winch will eventually lead to it. I'd start at the winch and trace the power back.

If your hearing the click it could be that the switch is making poor contact or faulty causing it to send a intermittent signal. While I cant be sure, it doesn't hurt to check first.

As for pricing... I'm not sure the exact model you have in the 2500 series but I believe most of the contactors are swappable. At http://www.warn.com/store/service_parts.jsp I found part # 63070 which showed a price of $92.91.

You might be able to scout around and find it for cheaper. Actually I found it at Streetsideauto.com for $71.57 with free shipping. Again, not sure if this is the one you need but use the warn website to get the part number and scout. Also, I've never bought anything from streetside, just showing you can get if for less else where 

To replace, once you've found the contact you'll see there is 4 posts each with one nut holding on a wire each. Simply undo the nut one by one and swap the cable you took off onto the new contactor once you have it. This will ensure you don't swap wires around and set it up correctly.


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

If the contactor is clicking then the switch is working. Make sure all the connections are tight. More than likely it is the contactor. I had the same problem a couple years ago, changing the contactor solved the problem.

If it is the 8 post contactor talk to Warn, they had a recall on those a couple years ago. You can probably find info about it on their web site.


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

Reb;949896 said:


> If the contactor is clicking then the switch is working. Make sure all the connections are tight. More than likely it is the contactor. I had the same problem a couple years ago, changing the contactor solved the problem.


If the switch is making poor contact or has a faulty wire, then it very well could be causing the repeated clicking noise. Tho I don't disagree that it most likely is the contactor... I normally try to eliminate the cheaper fixes first :laughing:


----------



## bigdoug (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks Bruteforce and Reb,

I will look into it. The clicking is loud. I should upload a small clip so you can here it. I have a friend of mine who is a mechanic coming by in a few hours to take a look.

Hopefully it is a loose wire around the contactor.


Doug


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

Keep us updated :waving:


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

Let me type a little slower, hopefully this will get through to Brute.

If the contactor is clicking, the switch is working. The only way the contactor can click is if the switch is energizing it. More than likely it is just a bad set of contacts within the contactor or a loose wire.


----------



## bigdoug (Nov 25, 2008)

By the way...you can here me clicking it around 3:25 to 3:31 in the video. It was not going up.

Fast forward to 3:25 




Doug


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

Reb, maybe your a visual learner.






That demonstrates the concept as best as I could find. The controller would be the switch even tho hes pressing the button on the switch, it may be sending a faulty signal or weak current. Just because the contactor is clicking doesn't necessarily mean its receiving all the power it needs or a steady enough power current. Ok, not the greatest example, but the best I could find.

I too can hear mine click when i press the switch, but if I simulate a faulty switch by repeatedly pressing the button my contactor will click because its getting bursts of power.

Understand I'm not disagreeing with you that its most likely an issue with the contactor, but the possibility is there for it to be a bad switch as well.

Oh and Doug, if you do happen to replace the contactor, be careful how tight you put on the nuts. I've heard of people tightening them down too much and they end up damaging the internal connections because of it. I believe what happens is the post ends up breaking loose and turns.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I think backing up would save you some time. And when you get so much snow you will not be able to drive through it anymore.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

always looking forward to big dougs escapades lmao, try driving on the lawn at my house, you'll bury it


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Reb;949916 said:


> *Let me type a little slower, hopefully this will get through to Brute.*
> 
> If the contactor is clicking, the switch is working. The only way the contactor can click is if the switch is energizing it. More than likely it is just a bad set of contacts within the contactor or a loose wire.


I doubt it. He thinks he's always right.

Just as you said Reb, if the contact is clicking the switch is working.


----------



## bigdoug (Nov 25, 2008)

mossman381;950638 said:


> I think backing up would save you some time. And when you get so much snow you will not be able to drive through it anymore.


Its almost a foot and a half in the lawn now.:crying: The fun is almost over. Or maybe I can build some ramps at the edges of the drive, do a whirlybird at the top of the ramp and then come back down in the opposite direction. xysport Backing up is so boring.

I need to get a large snow blower for the front when that happens. That way I can watch the snow rainbow.

Doug


----------



## bigdoug (Nov 25, 2008)

IPLOWSNO;950707 said:


> always looking forward to big dougs escapades lmao, try driving on the lawn at my house, you'll bury it


The funny thing about us atv dudes is that we would all try it. Lawn Angels with an atv is more fun than mudding...lol

Doug


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

ALC-GregH;951076 said:


> I doubt it. He thinks he's always right.
> 
> Just as you said Reb, if the contact is clicking the switch is working.


I dont think I'm always right, but i try to think outside the box sometimes as well. Apparently that is too tough of a task for some of you. If the switch is making poor contact when being pressed, then it could send a intermitant signal to the contactor causing it to click.

I even said its most likely not that, but it was just something to check as it would be much less expensive to check than to replace the contactor.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

brute don't paint with a broad brush, hahahaha

big doug your right it's fun right up till ya need to get out.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Your totally missing the point. The switch is GOOD if the contact is clicking. The switch is not sending all the amps to the winch, the contact is sending it. All the switch does is activate the contact. Again, if the contact is clicking, the switch is working. There's nothing TOO check as your test on the switch is the clicking of the contact. If the contact does not click, then yes, I'd be checking the switch. Where's that smiley dude beating the other guy over the head with a hammer?


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Let me give you another example. Old Fords used a starter solenoid. When they went bad, they would just click. Guess what, NONE of them are the ignition switch, or in this case the rocker switch. All are either the contact (starter solenoid) or the starter (winch). In 30 years working on everything on the road. I found one Ford truck to have a bad ignition switch. You know how I diagnosed it? Easy, the solenoid was not clicking. I jumped the solenoid and bam, the truck turned over. I then went right to the ignition switch and pulled it out and sure enough the switch was burnt.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

to reiterate, if the contact clicks when rocking the switch in both directions then the switch is good.


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

BruteForce750;951135 said:


> I dont think I'm always right, but i try to think outside the box sometimes as well.


I wasn't going to respond to this but I just can't help myself. I laugh every time I see or hear a statement like that.

From my experience there are two types of people that use the term "think outside the box". The first type is trying to figure out where box even is and the second is trying to cover up a screw up.

Brute, I'm not trying to pick on you or belittle you. I am sure you are a great guy and I know you are trying to help. The only thing I can suggest is slow down a little and think a bit before you type.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

Reb;951540 said:


> I wasn't going to respond to this but I just can't help myself. I laugh every time I see or hear a statement like that.
> 
> From my experience there are two types of people that use the term "think outside the box". The first type is trying to figure out where box even is and the second is trying to cover up a screw up.
> 
> Brute, I'm not trying to pick on you or belittle you. I am sure you are a great guy and I know you are trying to help. The only thing I can suggest is slow down a little and think a bit before you type.


Exactly!!!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

Reb;951540 said:


> I wasn't going to respond to this but I just can't help myself. I laugh every time I see or hear a statement like that.
> 
> From my experience there are two types of people that use the term "think outside the box". The first type is trying to figure out where box even is and the second is trying to cover up a screw up.
> 
> Brute, I'm not trying to pick on you or belittle you. I am sure you are a great guy and I know you are trying to help. The only thing I can suggest is slow down a little and think a bit before you type.


Its a simple concept to understand. If there is a poor electrical connection at the switch, then it will cause a poor electrical connection to the contactor which is heard by the clicking. I think most of you are looking at it as a rhythmic clicking like so: click (pause 1 second) click (pause 1 second) click (pause 1 second) etc. which would continue for as long as you hold the switch down. This would most likely mean the contactor is dead.

I'm looking at it as: click (pause 1/2 second) click (pause 1 second) click (pause 2 seconds) click (pause 1 second) click (pause 1 second) click (pause 1/2 second) etc. There is no pattern which would more likely be caused by a poor connection. Now all I'm saying is the poor connection is at the switch vs a loose wire at the contactor.

Maybe this will clear it up for you all....


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

Assuming the contactor is toast, I'd crack it open -- it's going to the round file anyway, right? Chances are it can't be easily repaired, yet it might just need some corrosion removed. There's a chance you'd save yourself some money, though the time invested might not be worth it. Recently my DISH TV UHF type remote crapped out and I ended up spending 2 hours fixing a $25 part. But a $95 contactor? I'd open it for no other reason than to see what failed.


----------



## MBrooks420 (Dec 19, 2004)

Forget the $75 contactor that is a rip off. Been running one of these on the truck for 2 seasons. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2000...229752QQptZMotorsQ5fATVQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories
I use the winch quite a bit and it seems to be holding up. For the price I wouldn't complain about replacing it every few years.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

BruteForce750;951680 said:


> Its a simple concept to understand. If there is a poor electrical connection at the switch, then it will cause a poor electrical connection to the contactor which is heard by the clicking. I think most of you are looking at it as a rhythmic clicking like so: click (pause 1 second) click (pause 1 second) click (pause 1 second) etc. which would continue for as long as you hold the switch down. This would most likely mean the contactor is dead.
> 
> I'm looking at it as: click (pause 1/2 second) click (pause 1 second) click (pause 2 seconds) click (pause 1 second) click (pause 1 second) click (pause 1/2 second) etc. There is no pattern which would more likely be caused by a poor connection. Now all I'm saying is the poor connection is at the switch vs a loose wire at the contactor.
> 
> Maybe this will clear it up for you all....


I give up.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

ALC-GregH;952538 said:


> I give up.


Greg! what do you expect when arguing with someone that thinks outside the box!! ROTFFLMAO


----------



## iowagrizz660 (Jan 10, 2010)

just wanted to put it out there for the talk about contactors. You can buy at least 3 if not 4 for the price of one Warn Contactor if you get them from motoalliance.com. They are the very same contactor. They sell theres for 27.50


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

iowagrizz660;953020 said:


> just wanted to put it out there for the talk about contactors. You can buy at least 3 if not 4 for the price of one Warn Contactor if you get them from motoalliance.com. They are the very same contactor. They sell theres for 27.50


Good to know, my last one was free from warn as they were defective. I got my Gorilla winch from motoalliance and as far as I am concerned has performed just as good as my Warn for far less $$$$.


----------



## bigdoug (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, it was the contactor. It was replaced and the new one failed within one day. Honda put on a second new one and it is working great. I have a new video to upload soon of me pushing 12" of new snow.



D


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

bigdoug;996821 said:


> Well, it was the contactor. It was replaced and the new one failed within one day. Honda put on a second new one and it is working great. I have a new video to upload soon of me pushing 12" of new snow.
> 
> D



Doug, sounds like you machine is doing what it loves to do plow lots of snow, unfortunetly all my equiptment is sitting idle this winter (no snow) lol:crying::crying:


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

skywagon;997206 said:


> Doug, sounds like you machine is doing what it loves to do plow lots of snow, unfortunetly all my equiptment is sitting idle this winter (no snow) lol:crying::crying:


don't you mean your sitting idle this winter since there's no snow where your at in Florida?

or did you snowbird someplace else for the winter?

:laughing:

MN didn't get anything this last week? Heck in WI I had 6" and had a grand old time.

Put the 84 Red with V-plow to good use on sidewalk patrol and even got to fire up my ATV snowblower for an 1 Hour.

that is all

sublime out.


----------



## bigdoug (Nov 25, 2008)

skywagon;997206 said:


> Doug, sounds like you machine is doing what it loves to do plow lots of snow, unfortunetly all my equiptment is sitting idle this winter (no snow) lol:crying::crying:


All it has done is snow this winter here in northeastern Ohio. It's snowing right now.

D


----------



## hansons glc (Jan 17, 2009)

iowagrizz660;953020 said:


> just wanted to put it out there for the talk about contactors. You can buy at least 3 if not 4 for the price of one warn contactor if you get them from motoalliance.com. They are the very same contactor. They sell theres for 27.50


i don't know about that brand but the cheap ones don't last as long as the warn. They had to cheap out somewhere. They all look the same.i have changed out alot ot them and the warn lasts the longest. Ask the dealer if you trust them. Just the weight should tell you some thing. I even tryed mile marker soilid state contact block it didn't even last the testing in the shop it started to smoke. I gave up on wintches all together and will never go back. My 2 cents


----------



## hansons glc (Jan 17, 2009)

I want to start a poll but don't know how.
How many conact blocks i have replaced 6 in one year 2 this year and no more for me 

how many contact blocks have you replaced?????????????


----------



## dualcuttingedge (Jan 30, 2010)

exactly winches dont last at all


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

no warn winches don't last lol i have a superwinch now and never had a problem in 3 years knock on wood


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm on my second plowing season and the Warn winch is still going strong.


----------

